# HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

You know when so much goes wrong in your life that it just stops shocking you and becomes funny? I'm at that point. On friday I will be divorced and my husband will be the sole owner of our house. This morning he decided that it's time to use his new found power to control me. The conversation went something like this:

He wakes me up at 6 am and tells me that he wants my cat gone. Today.

I tell him that I'm not getting rid of her and that he has no right to tell me to get rid of anything I own.

He tells me that he can decide to get rid of whatever he wants in HIS house and that he IS going to get rid of her.

I tell him that if he gets rid of anything I own, his computer will find a new home too (he's an online gaming addict and his computer is his entire life)

He says "Oh really, you think you're in a position to threaten me?"

I remind him that he started it in the first place and if he doesn't like someone standing up to him, he shouldn't start crap with people.

He says "If this is how you want to play it from now on, this is how it will be played"

I once again remind him that he started it.

He says we'll see, implying that he is going to be the victor in this entire scenario

AWESOME. AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME. I don't have anywhere else to live. NOWHERE. Now he is going to use the new position of power he has to manipulate and abuse me. FREAKING AWESOME.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't know what to say.








I hope everything will get better for you.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

EverDream said:


> I don't know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point, that is very doubtful. I've lost everything and when I have the choice of living here or in my car, he is going to start this crap? This my friends may very well be the LAST straw for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

He sounds like a fucking dick, glad to hear that your not gunna be with him anymore. Hope everything works out.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Can't you stay somewhere in the meanwhile? family, friends? 
Can anyone be with you and help you deal with all of this shit?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

EverDream said:


> Can't you stay somewhere in the meanwhile? family, friends?
> Can anyone be with you and help you deal with all of this shit?


No. I have nowhere else to live. Nowhere. No family. No friends. Even a shelter kicks you out after 30 days. Yes, I've applied for every kind of assistance on the face of the planet and been denied. No, I can't go back to school. No I can't work. yes, I got denied for ssi. My life really does just suck this badly.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

No, I can't believe it. I can't believe no one cares enough to invite you into their home or help in some other way. There are always some great people, you just have to find them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

You need to file for SSI again. Sometimes it takes several tries to get in. When you get denied people say to file again and you'll get it eventually.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

What an ass! He sounds like a controlling freak. You should get out of there when you can what about your friend down south?


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

you do have somewhere else to live with the right amount of income.

Living frugal is still happier than living with a saddist-evil-ex husband who takes great pleasure in the pain he causes you. Get out of that hell hole of his.








made it work. Make it work. again, make it work.

A divorce absolutely needs to separate people into separate households in most cases. few cases of divorce occuring between two who are in a fantastic relationship could be due to anti-state beliefs or similar. Some middle-man ideas of divorce might try it for luck, but that's some risky emotions there when it's undecided truth lol.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

My friend's ex does this too her as well, theyre stuck living together with the two kids for now. It's fucked up, and hes weak and takes it out on her. You're not alone. It just takes time and patience. He will get what is coming to him. If he thinks he will be the victor he is wrong.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Ivan Hawk said:


> you do have somewhere else to live with the right amount of income.
> 
> Living frugal is still happier than living with a saddist-evil-ex husband who takes great pleasure in the pain he causes you. Get out of that hell hole of his.
> 
> ...


I. HAVE. NOWHERE. ELSE. TO. GO. No income. Nowhere to go. I cant frugally live unless its under a bridge.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I. HAVE. NOWHERE. ELSE. TO. GO. No income. Nowhere to go. I cant frugally live unless its under a bridge.


why dont you post on here where you live currently and there might be someone on here that lives near you who has room to shelter you for awihle?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

match_stick_1 said:


> why dont you post on here where you live currently and there might be someone on here that lives near you who has room to shelter you for awihle?


That would be awesome but I don't know anyone near here.


----------



## spierdalaj (Jul 20, 2010)

Top apartment of my 3 story house. Newly renovated, but tiny. All yours.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

First of all: This really sucks. Secondly: You might want to read what *match_stick_1* wrote again.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*Spierdalaj*: Are you even old enough to own property? Or is it your parents property. Or did you just post without reading the thread and thinking first.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

spierdalaj said:


> Top apartment of my 3 story house. Newly renovated, but tiny. All yours.


Please don't play with me.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> First of all: This really sucks. Secondly: You might want to read what *match_stick_1* wrote again.


I did read it again. I live near Vancouver Washington. The two people I know around here are Tommy who lives 6 hours away and Krystal who lives 4 hours away.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I did read it again. I live near Vancouver Washington. The two people I know around here are Tommy who lives 6 hours away and Krystal who lives 4 hours away.


Why dont you post a topic called PEOPLE NEAR VANCOUVER WASHINGTON. its worth a try and there migt be other people who u havent talked to yet. dont give up, theres always something you can do.


----------



## spierdalaj (Jul 20, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Please don't play with me.


I'm sorry. I was serious, but we're on opposite coasts.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Then I appologize for my tone. And Sarah, must it really be someone you "know" ? This is a community and I´d like to think we look out for eachother. If you go to stay at someones place and we dont hear back from you, you can be damn sure people from the forum will look in to the matter









Good luck.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> Then I appologize for my tone. And Sarah, must it really be someone you "know" ? This is a community and I´d like to think we look out for eachother. If you go to stay at someones place and we dont hear back from you, you can be damn sure people from the forum will look in to the matter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris







I guess what I meant to say is that the only people that I know of that live close to me are Tommy and Krystal.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

What about shelters? My link


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Minerva8979 said:


> What about shelters? My link


Already looked into it. They kick you out after 30 days. Seems silly to me to even waste my time or to put my daughter into that kind of situation if it means we will only have housing for 30 days.


----------

